# My big brown



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Okay, yeah, it's been awhile. Seeing that quite a few of you are wondering on my brown, and Stel obviously spread the word, here it is:
38", 23-3/4" girth, and 27lbs 13.25oz:


















It was caught Dec. 17 2006 on spawn , and took 20 minutes or so to land, I was using 5lb Maxima UG.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Nice!


----------



## ZooCougar (Mar 29, 2006)

Congrats on a true TROPHY ! Seeing more an more 20+lb browns lately from the sunrise side. Hope this fishery continues!


----------



## t_dog755 (Jul 31, 2005)

i read so much on how tough it is to get good numbers of fish on the east side.But when you see a fish like that makes a guy want to learn the water over there . But that is one heck of a big FISH nice job on it and hope there is many more of them for the rest of us to try and also land .Great job and Congratulations. Keep the fish Porn comeing.Also can i ask what kinda fishing rod are you useing i just bought a ST.CORIX 10'6 wild river /MS 106 MMF2 but i am looking for one with handless like you got there.


----------



## scoot (Jul 4, 2001)

sick. hopefully its still swimmin or goin on the wall. wow, congrats on that hoss.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

That's a brute. Nice catch.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Jon,
That is one heck of a brown! It's amazing how only telling one person can spread, lol. 

Congrats on the trophy!


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Yes, a very nice fish John! At this rate I'm going to pack the icefishing stuff back up, put the snowmobiles away and start hit'in the river a little early this year! :lol:


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

That is an awesome fish. Congratualtions.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Very nice! Congrats on bringing in a true trophy sized brute.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Schitt.....that ain't nothing.............................but a big fat PIG!!!!!!!

Congrats John, great job. 20 minutes with that hog? Man, I can almost feel the pain in my arm just looking at you hold it.


----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

WOW! That is a great one.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

Congrats! Thats an awesome trophy!



stelmon said:


> It's amazing how only telling one person can spread, lol.


Stel, I didn't tell a soul. Did you mean to say "telling one person _a day"_ 

Don't worry about the location, I'll take that to the grave.


----------



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Okay, yeah, it's been awhile. Seeing that quite a few of you are wondering on my brown, and Stel obviously spread the word, here it is:
> 38", 23-3/4" girth, and 27lbs 13.25oz:
> 
> 
> ...



i guess i better get working if i'm going to top that:lol: 

Very nice fish jon.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Whoa, now that is a nice brown. Congrats:SHOCKED:


----------



## fishergirltc (May 30, 2006)

WOW. That is one hell of a fish! Congrats!!


----------



## RiverRanger (Aug 23, 2006)

*WOW *. . . Great job AS, that is one great looking fish. ! ! !


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Very nice!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Very nice fish, Jon. Happy New Year.


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

Nice brown AS. Tight Lines.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

ausable_steelhead said:


> I'll be there next weekend for two days, and I'm bringing FRESH brown spawn:evilsmile ! I'm assaulting the Au Sable tomorrow hehe.....FISH ON!!!!!


Nah! The fish at Tippy only eat skuzzy old salmon spawn!!!!! :lol: 

PM me next week about your plans and maybe we can "hook up". I'll get ahold of my buddy Dann09 as well.


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

i found the fish now i just gotta catch one like that lol:evil:


----------



## osoma yo mama (Feb 10, 2007)

***?! dude i have never seen one that big. 
very nice!


----------



## Frogfish01 (Jan 25, 2007)

Very nice lake-run brown!!!!!!

Now to catch one over 30!


----------

